# Allergic reaction



## Ralphgoss (Aug 1, 2020)

How to prevent allergic reaction when paint falls on the skin?

Just to know.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Most if not all paints in CA are very low to zero VOC. There is not much that will cause a reaction. I spray lacquer every now and then, have to get my hands in acetone to clean the pump and gun. You get used to it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ralphgoss said:


> How to prevent allergic reaction when paint falls on the skin?
> 
> Just to know.


PPE like gloves, eye protection, respiratory protection, and long sleeved clothing, are typically basic protection in every industry where there is a risk for chemical, or biohazardous exposure. No matter what the level of toxicity is.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I always covered up pretty well when spraying. When brush and rolling not so much. I was always concerned about the effects of thinner on the skin when cleaning up after using oil based paints and stains so nitrile gloves became standard equipment when using those.

With latex products, never had an issue with any type of reaction but imagine it could happen. If so, probably the wrong profession to be in.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ralphgoss said:


> How to prevent allergic reaction when paint falls on the skin?
> 
> Just to know.


Are you getting an allergic reaction, and what are the symptoms? If so, what product is causing the allergic reaction?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd imagine it can happen but I've never heard of anyone having an allergic reaction to paint. Even people with latex allergies are usually only bothered by natural latex stuff, while paint is synthetic.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I dunno. I've got a customer who's wife is seriously affected by latex paint. Even her doctor has told her that she shouldn't expose herself to it whatsoever. Horrible headaches, skin problems, etc. Thus, every February when they're heading to Florida for the winter I get a list of all the things they want painted around the house. Neighbour comes over in the evenings after I'm done to open the windows a crack to try and air the place out in the middle of winter.


This year got really screwed up when they had to return to Canada early due to Covid. They got home a week after I was done and were supposed to self isolate for two weeks after returning. They got to the house and she realized she still couldn't stay there. Can't remember what they ended up doing, but they didn't stay at home.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You can develop chemical sensitivities that can manifest into allergic reactions. For example, a painter I knew had a sensitivity to whatever ingredients were in oil stain. He said he'd been spraying it for years with no symptoms up until he started having an allergic reaction leading to rashes, headaches, and digestive issues. Unfortunately, he died of liver disease at the age of forty seven. I think a combination of alcohol and solvent absorption through unprotected skin contributed to his illness. 

ICO cyanates can also lead to allergic sensitivity if a painter is over exposed to polyurethanes.

Wear that PPE.

Short sleeves and cargo pants are not PPE. No matter how cool they look.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

I have fond memories of my dad in the early 80's washing his hands with gasoline after working on cars, boats etc. It even came in handy For him when using oil based paints around the house. Never bothered him

Rolling walls with some acrylic sure make my sinuses swell up by the end of the day.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

mug said:


> I have fond memories of my dad in the early 80's washing his hands with gasoline after working on cars, boats etc. It even came in handy For him when using oil based paints around the house. Never bothered him
> 
> Rolling walls with some acrylic sure make my sinuses swell up by the end of the day.



I have fond memories of painting our picnic table with mt Dad when I was around 5. When we finished up he said "Now you scrub your hands real hard with that Varsol to get that paint off." Ah the good old days. To tell ya the truth, now that I think of it that was probably the first painting I ever did!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a guy working for me years ago that would get a rash from Elmusa-Bond, and knew a stucco guy that developed a reaction to the chemicals in cement products. He couldn't even sit on bare concrete.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I have fond memories of painting our picnic table with mt Dad when I was around 5. When we finished up he said "Now you scrub your hands real hard with that Varsol to get that paint off." Ah the good old days. To tell ya the truth, now that I think of it that was probably the first painting I ever did!


My dad was a tire salesman for B.F Goodrich in the 50's and when I was 5 or 6 he would take my brother and me to the tractor display at the state fair and we would paint tractor tires oil base black to make them shine. Did it a day or two before the fair opened. I am sure we cleaned up with something pleasant. Also probably the first time I painted anything.


----------



## covingtonm355 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have kind of sensitive skin but do all right just limiting exposure as much as I can.


----------

